# NETGEAR WGR614 v6 Partial Internet



## Malsvir (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi,

I have been having problems with my NETGEAR WGR614 v6 Wireless router. The internet is working, however 3 out of every 5 times I try to access any web page (On either computer) I get "Internet Explorer Cannot Display the Webpage" If I spam the Refresh button I can somtimes get the pages to come up. The internet was working fine without any problems for awhile then this started happening and I just ignored it untill eventually No Computers on the network could connect to the internet at all. I then contacted NETGEAR Tech support and they had me change the MAC Address. 

After that the internet was back and working fine and has for awhile, but now the having to refresh pages all the time problem has returned. I recently updated the firmware aswell as installed Windows 7 on this computer with a clean install. Pages also often come up partially done, pictures are usually an "x" and online games will run but sometimes say cannot connect to the server when switching zones or something.

My ISP is Comcast Cable, and it is networked like so;

Internet -> Scientific Atlanta DCP2100R2 Series Comcast Modem -> NETGEAR WGR614 v6 Wireless Router -> Windows XP Home Edition, Desktop (Wired), And Windows 7 Home Premium 64, Desktop (Wired)

Any help would be greatly appreciated, It can be rather annoying have to hit refresh 15 times each time you open a page or click any link etc..

Please let me know if you need any spec information or anything. 

P.S. Im not entirely sure that its the router, but seeing as its happening the same to both computers, I dunno what else it could be.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect it's far more likely that it's your ISP or modem since it happens to both machines. That has the classic ring of an ISP issue.

Connect one machine DIRECTLY to the cable modem (power cycle the modem for 30 seconds to make the change), then run the following tests.


Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## Malsvir (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2591704

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2591711

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2591718

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2591721


I have spoken with Comcast a few times, they tell me I have a strong signal and always suggest the same thing, cycling the network, and/or resetting, other than that they just say everything looks good on their end. It is frustrating.

Regardless, I want to express my appreciation for your quick response. Thank you very much, I am impressed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, perhaps a slap alongside the head of the router is called for. I don't see any packet drops, and the west coast tests that fail sometimes are a known issue with the test node.


Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## Malsvir (Nov 28, 2009)

It seemed to be getting worse, All the connections are wired so I skipped the wireless suggestions, I updated the network drivers and had already recently updated the firmware, it still was doing it so I tried to reset the factory settings. http://192.168.1.1 was having the same problems as all my internet. it didnt want to come up, I had to keep refreshing and sometimes the right side would say internet explorer couldnt display it but the menu on the left was showing etc...I tried the setup wizard and it wasnt doing anything, just sitting there. So I hit the reset button on the back of the router. After that the internet went out and didnt come back so I figured I would try to cycle it again, but nothing seems to happen. all the lights are lit on my router (and they shouldnt be Im only using 2 of the plugs) I tried cycling it a bunch of times when everything is plugged in my modem has the power and cable lights lit, pc, send and recieve are out and my router has power, I, and 1-4 lit. the check mark and wireless symbol are not lit. Even when its not connected to the internet the same lights are lit on the router. I cant get internet connect with it plugged in. right now I just have internet going from my modem to this computer and my other computer has no internet (which my wife isnt very happy about). If there is anything you can suggest I could really use the help. I would rather not buy a new router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if you have the latest firmware, and you reset to factory defaults and reconfigured, it's sure looking like the router is dying. The symptoms also suggest the router is on it's last legs, get out your checkbook. :smile:


----------

